# amnios



## herbie

hi ladies
got my results back last week and i am high risk 1:100 chance of DS 
we went for the amnio yesterday but while i was being scanned she said because of the early bleed i had in my uterus this would have weakened it slightly so i was higher risk to m/c so you can imagine mine and hubbys faces
she said we can wait till our 20 week scan and then decide if we still want to go ahead with the amnio as theres a lower risk of m/c the further along in your pregnancy
we only had a couple of days to decide what we wanted to do so at least we have a few more weeks now
we are so confused and really dont know what to do for the best
ive heard many stories of ladies that have been low risk and still had a DS baby
would a private scan give us more idea if theres a problem?


----------



## lynda1974

We chose not to have an amnio as we just asked ourselves whether the results would change our decision about the pregnancy. It was easy for us as i said it didnt matter whether it had downs or not we would still continue.

I dont really have much advice for you hun but didnt want to read and run xx


----------



## deafgal

When I was pregnant with my first child, I chose against Amnios too. I told them to use an ultrasound to find out. They used a specialized ultrasound and saw no detection of DS. and it turned out my son does not have DS afterall. (I was a high risk of DS at the age 25 at the time)


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'm not having any of the tests at all - this baby will be what it will be - obviously I'm hoping all works out for the best. Would you do anything if you found out at 20 weeks? I can feel my little one so much now I know there is no way I could do anything regardless of what I found out.

Can you phone some of the private scan places and ask for their advise? Its worth a try? Hope it all works out well for you :hugs:


----------



## Michieb

I was given a 1:23 chance for downs - i did the level 2 ultrasound and no markers were found so i declined the amnio - too much of a risk
While the amnio is the only way to be 100% accurate you here a lot of false + readings based on the bloodwork - even someone who didnt comeout with a high risk could have a baby with ds
We then did the ekg 6 weekslater and still no markers - so that was fine for me
goodluck with your decision its a tough one


----------



## ciarhwyfar

That depends on what you call "high risk". The general chances of ms with an amnio is somewhere between .5 and 1% depending on who you get your data from. I haven't found any good and/or trust sites for stats on that and would take it with a grain of salt. 1 in 100 is only 1% of ds and they say your chances of ms are higher in the first place. I can't tell you what to do, of course, though I can say that I would not and have not even considered having one done.

The anomaly scan at 20 weeks will give you a good idea if there are what they call "soft markers" for ds which may change your opinion on getting an amnio done. From a personal point of view, I still think they push amnios too much and in more than 80% of cases there was no reason to do them. False high risk numbers are not uncommon.

PS: I was age 39 with my last one and 42 with this one.


----------



## vintage67

I agree with everything the others have said. I had a 1:23 risk with my son,who is now 7. We just couldn't go through with the amnio and I am so glad. He did not have it and I hate to think that we could have lost him over an amnio.

With this pregnancy, I am quite old, and my results were 1:260 I think. They are strangely better than they were 7 years ago. Once again, we are not willing to risk an amnio. I have had the 20 week anomaly scan and none of the soft markers were present. While I realize amnio would be the only way to know for sure, I still can't take that risk, especially at my age. We have had 3 miscarriages trying to have a sibling for our son and at my age, this is our last chance.

It is a rough decision to have one or not to have one. The first time we felt almost high pressured like someone selling something. I didn't get the high pressure pitch this time and I am glad. It is not a decision to take lightly.


----------



## Andypanda6570

vintage67 said:


> I agree with everything the others have said. I had a 1:23 risk with my son,who is now 7. We just couldn't go through with the amnio and I am so glad. He did not have it and I hate to think that we could have lost him over an amnio.
> 
> With this pregnancy, I am quite old, and my restlts were 1:260 I think. They are strangely better than they were 7 years ago. Once again, we are not willing to risk an amnio. I have had the 20 week anomaly scan and none of the soft markers were present. While I realize amnio would be the only way to know for sure, I still can't take that risk, especially at my age. We have had 3 miscarriages trying to have a sibling for our son and at my age, this is our last chance.
> 
> It is a rotgh decision to have one or not to have one. The first time we felt almost high pressured like someone selling something. I didn't get the high pressure pitch this time and I am glad. It is not a decision to take lightly.

Now I had to ask your age , cause how old can U be ..LOL/ Only answer if you want to :flower: I am 41 by the way and so nervous to try again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## vintage67

Well, the clue is in my screen name. I'm not 67 years old but I was born in that year! That is my cute way of making it sound better, since cars that year are considered "vintage" but women sure aren't! ha ha.

(44)


----------



## Andypanda6570

vintage67 said:


> Well, the clue is in my screen name. I'm not 67 years old but I was born in that year! That is my cute way of making it sound better, since cars that year are considered "vintage" but women sure aren't! ha ha.
> 
> (44)

LOL... U are not vintage// All the Best xoxoxo :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks for sharing .. :flower:


----------



## Garnet

vintage67 said:


> Well, the clue is in my screen name. I'm not 67 years old but I was born in that year! That is my cute way of making it sound better, since cars that year are considered "vintage" but women sure aren't! ha ha.
> 
> (44)

Girl, you give us older ones hope. I'm 43 ttc again after 2 MC.. Go baby go!!:thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## herbie

thanks for all your replys ladies
it is a tough decision but i think we will wait for the 20 week scan and if baby looks ok that will do for me xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> thanks for all your replys ladies
> it is a tough decision but i think we will wait for the 20 week scan and if baby looks ok that will do for me xxxx

That's wot I wud do hun,good luck ,hope u are well,miss u guys,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Unfortunately, private scans won't pick up anything additional compared to the scans ordered by docs. Babies with Downs who have congenital heart defects (50% of them do) will be the only ones for sure identified by good ultrasound screens. The remaining 50% will not be picked up by ultrasound. Ultimately the decision is yours, but I definitely agree with waiting until later given the earlier bleed :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

It's a really tough decision to make which is why I have declined all testing as I don't want the worry of it all. 
I was told the bloodwork is only 80% accurate so I agree to wait for your 20 week scan. 
I'm not trying to put you off but I do know someone well who had the amnio and lost their perfectly healthy baby because of it......is it worth the risk :nope:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww so sad Glowstar... I work in the field and in 4 years, not a single one of my patients has lost a healthy baby due to amnio...


----------



## Caezzybe

Junebug_CJ said:


> Unfortunately, private scans won't pick up anything additional compared to the scans ordered by docs. Babies with Downs who have congenital heart defects (50% of them do) will be the only ones for sure identified by good ultrasound screens. The remaining 50% will not be picked up by ultrasound. Ultimately the decision is yours, but I definitely agree with waiting until later given the earlier bleed :hugs:

I asked at a private scan facility if they would be able to scan for Down Syndrome markers, but they didn't seem keen on committing to it. They said I would have to ask the sonographer.

My son Logan has Down Syndrome, undetected until birth (1 in 560 risk, 1.9mm nuchal fold), so I was interested if they could do a scan that might pick anything up in my current pregnancy. I had a private 4d scan previously with Logan, but it didn't pick up any signs of Down Syndrome at 26 weeks

Logan has a small ASD (atrial septal defect), which went undetected on the 20 week scan, private scan and additional scans that I had later due to my gestational diabetes. Not all congenital heart defects are picked up. I have found out that even if Logan had a detailed fetal echocardiogram, nothing would have looked out of the ordinary as his heart defect is one caused by an area of the heart not closing at birth as it should in a normal heart. All babies have "holes" before they are born, but they usually close up at birth.

Logan didn't have a detailed 20 week scan, just the standard one and they didn't look for soft markers because of his low 1 in 560 risk factor (I was 41 while pregnant with him). False negative results are quite rare, apparently, but in a 1 in whatever chance, there is always that 1 that will be positive as screening tests are not definitive. A false positive is far more common.


----------

